# GTA IV install file error



## Nitefang (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok I am having the same trouble as you but my DVD is not old and I have installed the game before using the same drive and disks.
Any ideas?

The Feature Transfer error is with DATA CAB 2


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

totally delete the files of the game from your pc.try reinstalling with your virus program turned off.just be sure to turn it back on when done.


----------

